# Door Pull Up Gyms



## masherdong (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you like these put over your door pull up gyms?  Do they mess your door up?  I want one but worried that it will mess up the door frame.  Please let me know if these work or not.

Thanks.


----------



## ShelleyK (Apr 5, 2010)

They dont mess up your door


----------



## J Ellis (Apr 5, 2010)

I use the IronGym and have been highly pleased with it. No damage to the door whatsoever. I have even taken it with my when traveling. It is an outstanding piece of equipment.

Joel


----------



## masherdong (Apr 5, 2010)

So it doesnt break the top trim board where that back bar braces on top of that?


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2010)

masherdong said:


> So it doesnt break the top trim board where that back bar braces on top of that?



That is only for stabilization when the gym is not used.  You aren't hanging off the millwork, your weight keeps the gym in place through leverage and angles of the other pieces.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so what about black marks or scuffs on the walls?


----------



## ShelleyK (Apr 6, 2010)

You can always get these pads...normally used for chairs to protect hardwood floors.
You can get them at Walgreens or Walmart...places like that


----------



## J Ellis (Apr 6, 2010)

masherdong said:


> Ok, so what about black marks or scuffs on the walls?


 
Don't kick the wall while doing pull-ups, and it shouldn't be a problem. The bar isn't going to scuff the wall.

Joel


----------



## blindsage (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm 250lbs. and when using mine in my old apartment (don't have a proper door frame to use it in my current one) the only problem I had was the paint rubbing off the molding where the front bars rubbed against it.  Using something like what ShelleyK recommended should prevent that problem.  My weight on the doorframe wasn't an issue.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2010)

masherdong said:


> Ok, so what about black marks or scuffs on the walls?




I wrapped mine with black hockey tape.  I prefer the grip, and when outer layer gets worn or (more likely) dirty/gross, I can just peel the outer layer off and replace it with fresh tape.  You could do the same with white hockey tape, have the same advantages, and pretty much ensure that there would be no dye transferred to the door frame. 

http://www.amazon.com/White-Cloth-Hockey-Tape-Inch/dp/B001TJVDSE


----------

